# New Mission Workshop blog



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd like to invite all my buddies here on LJ to take a look at my blog on my website, which features (i feel) very interesting posts:

• Woodworking Apps - a Review

•Is it legal to sell pieces you made from purchased plans? You'll be surprised.

• Shipping: The Problem Child of Woodworking

• Pricing Questions

and many more.

You can also follow New Mission Workshop on Facebook, or follow my Twitter feed.

*I don't post just for the sake of having a lot of "tweets" or posts; I only post stuff I myself would want to read, not some craziness like what I had for lunch or how long I worked today!*


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks pashley i'll check it out.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I looked at your apps review. Looks like I need to get into the current century!


----------



## RKaste (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank looked at the review it answered a few quesion i had.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, pashley! Going to check it.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Be careful on your explanation of it being legal to copy furniture. There are parts of what you are saying that are false or, in the very least, misleading.

You failed to clarify the extent of a design patent. You are right about the copyright though, but that wasn't created to protect furniture design in the first place so of course it wouldn't protect it.

Also, I think the overall design of a piece of furniture could be deemed art as well… which brings up whole other issues.

Just giving you some feedback.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Appreciate that, Doss, I was just quoting what a lawyer said on CustomMade regarding this issue. No, you can't buy the plans, copy them and sell them. But you can build the project from those plans, and sell them, according to the counselor.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Right, I'm just saying that it's not the full story and won't necessarily get you in the right in all cases.

Your article was informative to some who have no clue about any of that though. It clarifies some of the questions that a lot of people will have. I was just adding to be careful with what you say because some people may take it as a "green light."

Even though you are not a lawyer and don't claim to be, some people will read it on the internet and take it as law.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I guess anybody can sue for anything, sadly. I just don't know how someone could expect that you can buy the plans, build it, and NEVER be able to sell it. Just doesn't seem right, but….

I suppose you could change one part of the project, and then you'd be free and clear? Who knows…


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, it is sad. I think you're right about most plans though. I don't think you'll run into much resistance from a plan seller about you selling furniture made from their plans. I was just saying that some of your article is worded in such a way that people may think they can copy photographs or other representations of furniture as well and be in the clear.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I checked out your blog, nicely laid out and well written, sadly you closed the comments. On the apps and pricing blogs I had a couple of suggestions that might have rounded off or added additional good info to your articles.

I realize that if you keep the comments open you open yourself to some discussion and having to "moderate" but your blog will be more active *and* informative if you allow your readers to participate. My intentio was to post a couple of more apps you might have liked and a tip on pricing you might have found useful, but alas, the "comments are closed"... :-(


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

*JGM0658* I'm glad you said something! I didn't know I had comments off. They are now on!


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

And by the way, CustomMade is working out for me, so far, one sale, and only been there a week.

Also, they don't charge a flat fee anymore. You list for free and they take 10%. Not great, but not that bad either.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Checked out your work on custommade.com, nice you are on the main page and your shop page shows a nice collection. But smile for the camera it will give your customers more confidance in you.
MIKE


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

You don't care to have anyone question your ethics on your blogs, so you just delete them?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Your website is very nice. Nice work too.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

WHen they imply slander, tenontim, yes.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Sure do like your logo.
Bill


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Titles are interesting. This will be on my list. Thanks for the share.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Last entry: Sanding: A New Era?

Have I created a new system to cut sanding time down by 75%, improve results and cut expense? Find out.


----------

